# Aufrüstungspaket Skylake steht



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

*Aufrüstungspaket Skylake steht*

Hab nun bestellt

Mainboard ATX MSI Z170A Gaming M3
Intel Core i7 6700k Tray
Kühler Scythe Katana 3
16 GB DDR4-RAM 2666 Mhz Crucial Ballistics Elite (2 Riegel á 8 GB)

Das ganze für rund 600 EUR brutto.

Geforce folgt in 1-2 Monaten (wäre sonst in dem Monat zu viel). Hab gerade erst ein neues Navi und eine neue Kamera geholt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

Sieht schon ganz gut aus, aber beim RAM kriegst du doch sicher auch 2800 oder 3000 MHz für nen ähnlichen Preis? Und beim Board mal schauen: MSI ist da ein wenig knausrig...  Gigabyte spendabler, zb gibt es für das hier Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  50€ Cashback mit Kauf eines 6700k


Und wenn du auch übertakten willst, dann lieber nen Scythe Mugen 4 oder so. Der Katana 3 ist schon IRRE alt, der ist auf dem Level eines aktuellen 20€-Kühlers...  Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster Elite. Ist ein Gehäuse von ca. 2009. Wegen dem RAM muß ich mal sehen. Kann ja noch umtauschen. Wegen dem Mainboard schau ich mal. Wollte halt ein ATX mit 4 RAM-Steckplätzen wegen späterer Erweiterung. Sollte auch OC-tauglich sein.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster Elite. Ist ein Gehäuse von ca. 2009. Wegen dem RAM muß ich mal sehen. Kann ja noch umtauschen. Wegem dem Mainboard schau ich mal. Wollte halt ein ATX mit 4 RAM-Steckplätzen wegen späterer Erweiterung. Sollte auch OC-tauglich sein.


 da gibt es ja viele Boards. Aber du hast ja schon bestellt - also, das passt schon. Extra wieder umtauschen musst du nicht


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster Elite. Ist ein Gehäuse von ca. 2009. Wegen dem RAM muß ich mal sehen. Kann ja noch umtauschen. Wegem dem Mainboard schau ich mal. Wollte halt ein ATX mit 4 RAM-Steckplätzen wegen späterer Erweiterung. Sollte auch OC-tauglich sein.


Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 (3000MHZ) Ram Speicher für 71,50€ @Conrad.de - mydealz.de


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

Thx.  Klingt gut. 

Naja hab meinen Verkäufer mal angefragt ob die Komponenten noch austauschbar sind (zumindestens RAM+Kühler). Mal sehen was sich machen läßt. Die Basis (Mainboard+RAM+CPU) sollen ja möglichst wieder lange durchhalten. Der aktuelle Grundstock hat jetzt rund 7 Jahre gehalten. Ähnliches erhoffe ich bei dem neuen. Daß die Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich bei ca. 50% Lifetime des Grundstocks wieder rausfliegen wird ist mir auch klar. Und daß eventuell später vielleicht auch mal der RAM wieder aufgestockt werden muß. Aber der Rest sollte schon durchaus wieder rund 7 Jahre durchhalten.


PS: MAL NOCH EINE FRAGE:

Lohnt sich der Kauf eines neuen Towers ? Oder ist der Coolermaster Elite gut genug ? Foto ist mein Modell 1:1 bis auf einen verbauten Cardreader im oberen der beiden schmaleren Slots und im obersten breiten Slot sitzt bei mir der DVD-Brenner.


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Kauf eines neuen Towers ? Oder ist der Coolermaster Elite gut genug ?


Wenn alles rein passt und du bisher auch mit Kühlung und so keine Probleme hattest, warum ein Neues holen? Oder kannst du den alten Kasten nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

Bei der Kühlung bin ich mir eben unschlüssig, worin bei meinem aktuellen System das Problem besteht. Habe in letzter Zeit häufig/er mal einen Bluescreen der auf Überhitzung hindeutet. Zumindestens wenn ich dann bei mir die Temps checke. (ein bis 2 Kerne von den 8 der AMD-CPU 90 °C, HDD 70 °C, SSD 60-70 °C, AMD-GPU 85-90 °C)

Könnte an verbrauchter Wärmeleitpaste liegen, an einer schlechten Towerkühlung, daran daß AMD-Hardware zusätzlich wärmer wird als Intel. Dazu die DG-Wohnung im Sommer ohne Klima.... Ich weiß es eben leider nicht. Daher die Frage ob jemand diesen Towertyp kennt und mir sagen kann paßt (Ursache für Überhitzung liegt woanders) oder Tower ist kompletter wärmetechnischer crap. Hol einen anderen. Will halt nur nicht 5000 mal umbauen wenn sich dann herausstellt, daß die Ursache für die warme Technik doch beim Tower zu suchen ist. Und deswegen an 100-150 EUR sparen wäre auch Blödsinn. Die kratze ich diesen Monat schon noch zusammen.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2016)

Hm, eigentlich sollten ja die neuen Komponenten weniger warm werden als Deine alten.

Solltest Du trotzdem noch Probleme haben, könntest Du ja zusätzliche Lüfter verbauen - oder sind bereits alle Plätze belegt? Ab Werk sind bei Deinem Gehäuse ja nur 2x120mm verbaut, richtig?

Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die seitlichen Einlässe; ich hatte früher ein Gehäuse mit "Seitenauslass", ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass das eher den "Airflow" stört, denn fördert. 

Ich persönlich setze jetzt auf das seit Jahren bewährte Konzept, vorne rein und hinten & oben raus. Dazu nutze ich 180mm und 140mm Lüfter - keine Kühlprobleme, auch nicht an heißen Tagen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

Thx. Jepp. Das hatte ich mir auch (fast) gedacht. Lüfter sind noch die Originalen. D.h. keine Erweiterungen verbaut. Werde da wohl erst einmal zusätzliche Lüfter einbauen. Mal sehen vielleicht langt das. D.h. vorn ein 180er rein und hinten ein 140er oder umgekehrt ? Die dürften ja theoretisch ins Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx. Jepp. Das hatte ich mir auch (fast) gedacht. Lüfter sind noch die Originalen. D.h. keine Erweiterungen verbaut. Werde da wohl erst einmal zusätzliche Lüfter einbauen. Mal sehen vielleicht langt das. D.h. vorn ein 180er rein und hinten ein 140er oder umgekehrt ? Die dürften ja theoretisch ins Gehäuse passen.



Laut Specs passen bei Deinem Gehäuse keine 180mm Lüfter (Cooler Master: Elite 430 (USB 3.0)), 
aber wenn Du vorne einen 140mm verbaust und oben 1-2x 120mm, solltest Du damit den Luftstrom spürbar verbessern.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

Thx. Werde die Gehäuselüfter definitiv gleich mit auf die maximale Zahl optimieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx. Werde die Gehäuselüfter definitiv gleich mit auf die maximale Zahl optimieren.



...und noch ein Tipp, ausgehend von dem, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe:

Kleb mal die "Lüftungsschlitze" im Seitenfenster provisorisch luftdicht ab und beobachte, ob die Kühlung dann besser, oder schlechter wird.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei der Kühlung bin ich mir eben unschlüssig, worin bei meinem aktuellen System das Problem besteht. Habe in letzter Zeit häufig/er mal einen Bluescreen der auf Überhitzung hindeutet. Zumindestens wenn ich dann bei mir die Temps checke. (ein bis 2 Kerne von den 8 der AMD-CPU 90 °C, HDD 70 °C, SSD 60-70 °C, AMD-GPU 85-90 °C)


Oha ... das ist aber deutlich zu heiß, im Grunde sind quasi alle Komponenten überhitzt.  

Ich finde ja schon die ~42-43°C bei meinem NAS mit drei von vier belegten Slots warm & IMO sind 50°C das max. für HDDs, wo die Hersteller noch Garantie geben.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

Da brauch ich mich über die Aussetzer also auch nicht zu wundern.... Werde mal die Kühlung optimieren. Ob die zusätzlichen Lüfter dann die Temperaturen so drastisch senken kann ?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (12. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Geforce folgt in 1-2 Monaten (wäre sonst in dem Monat zu viel). Hab gerade erst ein neues Navi und eine neue Kamera geholt.



Sicher? 
[Prime day] GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR - mydealz.de


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2016)

Drastisch sei mal dahin gestellt, aber ich denke ein größeres Gehäuse mit einem ggf. besserem 'air flow' würde hier Wunder wirken.

Ich hab ein Lian Li, eigentlich Midi-Tower, der aber schon ohne Probleme als Big-Tower durchgehen kann. Die finde ich wirklich sehr gelungen was die Luftströme betrifft, damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

*Aufrüstungspaket Skylake steht*

Jepp. Wenn kommt eh eine 1070 oder 1080 ins System.  Es sei denn AMD kommt mit einem Knaller in der 500-600 EUR-Preisklasse um die Ecke.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Drastisch sei mal dahin gestellt, aber ich denke ein größeres Gehäuse mit einem ggf. besserem 'air flow' würde hier Wunder wirken.
> 
> Ich hab ein Lian Li, eigentlich Midi-Tower, der aber schon ohne Probleme als Big-Tower durchgehen kann. Die finde ich wirklich sehr gelungen was die Luftströme betrifft, damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.



Drastisch wären schon -15 bis 20 °C


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

Die Frage wäre halt, ob die Temps am Gehäuse liegen oder einfach nur wegen verstaubter Teile, Kühler, Lüfter UND schon längst überfälliger neuer Wärmeleitpaste 

Moderne Bauteile mit einem modernen Kühler werden aber selbst bei mäßiger Durchlüftung nicht mehr so heiß. Ich würde halt wie gesagt aber nicht den uralten katana 3 nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

Schon geändert auf Mugen 4. Und genau die Frage stell ich mir auch. Doch neues Gehäuse oder einfach Gehäuselüfter+neue Technik?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schon geändert auf Mugen 4. Und genau die Frage stell ich mir auch. Doch neues Gehäuse oder einfach Gehäuselüfter+neue Technik?


 Probier es mal im "alten" Gehäuse. ich glaube nicht, dass es "zu warm" wird. Moderne Hardware ist da wie gesagt viel unkritischer als die von vor 6-7 Jahren. Wenn es Dir zu laut sein sollte, kannst du ja 1-2 moderne Lüfter dazubestellen. Vorne so maximal 800-1000 U/Min, hinten 1200.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2016)

Gnaaaa. MS fängt an herumzuspinnen. Hatte mich schon gefreut aber WIN 10 ist gar nicht aktiviert. Hatte ich glatt übersehen. Also wollte ich auf neu aktivieren gehen und was kommt ? Sie sind nicht berechtigt diese Version von WIN 10 zu aktivieren. Nicht mal die Option für telefonische Aktivierung kommt. Fehler schießmichtot. Ergo sobald man die Hardware essentiell verändert (Mainboard/CPU) ist der "geschenkte" WIN 10 Key aus der Reservierung offensichtlich futsch. 

Ergo heißt das jetzt WIN 10 über Media Creation Tool neu downloaden und meinen (eigentlich für ein später geplanten Dualboot reservierten) WIN 7 Key opfern. 

PS: Temperaturen sind jetzt deutlich niedriger als beim alten System: Im Idle-Modus sinds 25-30 °C. Bei Belastung muß ich es noch checken. Aber erst einmal muß ich mein komplettes System doch neu aufsetzen. Abkotzen könnte ich.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gnaaaa. MS fängt an herumzuspinnen. Hatte mich schon gefreut aber WIN 10 ist gar nicht aktiviert. Hatte ich glatt übersehen. Also wollte ich auf neu aktivieren gehen und was kommt ? Sie sind nicht berechtigt diese Version von WIN 10 zu aktivieren. Nicht mal die Option für telefonische Aktivierung kommt. Fehler schießmichtot. Ergo sobald man die Hardware essentiell verändert (Mainboard/CPU) ist der "geschenkte" WIN 10 Key aus der Reservierung offensichtlich futsch.
> 
> Ergo heißt das jetzt WIN 10 über Media Creation Tool neu downloaden und meinen (eigentlich für ein später geplanten Dualboot reservierten) WIN 7 Key opfern.
> 
> PS: Temperaturen sind jetzt deutlich niedriger als beim alten System: Im Idle-Modus sinds 25-30 °C. Bei Belastung muß ich es noch checken. Aber erst einmal muß ich mein komplettes System doch neu aufsetzen. Abkotzen könnte ich.


  ich würde es nochmal mit einer Neuinstallation probieren und dem alten Key. Denn an sich hat MS für D beschlossen, dass ein Hardwarewechsel möglich sein soll. Warum es bei Dir nun nicht mal eine Weiterleitung zu geben scheint? Hast du vlt. einen zB Home-Key, aber Pro installiert oder umgekehrt?


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2016)

Die Internetverbindung zu den Ms-Servern ist ja heute extra grottig. Was ist denn da los ?


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich würde es nochmal mit einer Neuinstallation probieren und dem alten Key. Denn an sich hat MS für D beschlossen, dass ein Hardwarewechsel möglich sein soll. Warum es bei Dir nun nicht mal eine Weiterleitung zu geben scheint? Hast du vlt. einen zB Home-Key, aber Pro installiert oder umgekehrt?



Ich hatte mich damals einfach eingetragen für das Upgrade (hatte damals WIN 8.1 als Upgrade installiert) und WIN 10 dann irgendwann installiert wo es kam. Das lief automatisch ab. Ohne Wahlmöglichkeit einer WIN 10-Version. Hab jetzt mal auf dem anderen PC den Download von WIN 10 über das Media Creation Tool begonnen und ziehe das dann auf dem Stick. Hier oben in der Wohnung scheint die Verbindung zu Ms echt grottig zu sein. Und selbst unten direkt am Router dauert der Download von WIN 10 nach aktuellem Stand 4-5 Stunden.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2016)

So Download von WIN 10 läuft. Mache einen bootbaren USB-Stick. Mal sehen was dabei herumkommt.... Denke mal Mainboard-Chipsatztreiber muß nicht neu kommen oder ?


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2016)

PS: Was ist eigentlich von der Karte zu halten ?

MSI GeForce GTX 1070 SEA HAWK X 8GB GDDR5X PCIe Hardwarecamp24

Scheint ja an eine 1080 Vanilla heranzukommen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So Download von WIN 10 läuft. Mache einen bootbaren USB-Stick. Mal sehen was dabei herumkommt.... Denke mal Mainboard-Chipsatztreiber muß nicht neu kommen oder ?


 doch klar - du installierst ja komplett neu ^^  kann zwar sein, dass Windows einen Treiber schon mit dabei hat, aber lieber den aktuellen für Win10 nehmen, wenn der Boardhersteller einen anbietet. Und lad Dir lieber auch den LAN-Treiber vorher runter, denn bei modernen Boards hast du oft erst mit Treiber LAN

und den alten Key schon bei der Installation mit eingeben.


Keine Ahnung, wie gut die Karte ist - da hast du halt auch ne kleine Wasserkühlung, weiß nicht, ob die dann wirklich leise ist. Und der Preis ist selstam, denn woanders kostet die eher 620-630€ - kann es sein, dass der Laden die vlt erst in 3 Monaten oder so dann ausliefert? ^^


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2016)

Thx. Naja den Mainboard-Chipsatztreiber habe ich ja auch auf CD. Oder sollte man lieber nach einem neueren googlen ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx. Naja den Mainboard-Chipsatztreiber habe ich ja auch auf CD. Oder sollte man lieber nach einem neueren googlen ?


 beim Hersteller auf der Website nach dem Modell schauen und nachsehen.  https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z170A-GAMING-M3.html#down-driver   der Soundtreiber ist leider über 200MB, aber der Rest ist nicht viel. Bei LAN würde ich NUR den Treiber ( "Driver only" ) nehmen, denn dieses Killer Network ist mehr Marketing denn sinnvoll. Ich hatte auch mal ein passendes Board, und die Software hat mehr gestört als genutzt.

Onboard VGA und Sata brauchst du nicht. Aber diese halt:

Intel Chipset Driver
ASMedia USB3.0/3.1 Drivers
Intel Management Engine Driver+Microsoft hotfix
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver


Die auf der CD sind oft veraltet, und man sollte halt eh immer die neuesten haben   es kann natürlich sein, dass die auf der CD eh die neuesten sind, aber lieber mal nachsehen, vor allem wenn es nicht grad Riesendownloads sind.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> doch klar - du installierst ja komplett neu ^^  kann zwar sein, dass Windows einen Treiber schon mit dabei hat, aber lieber den aktuellen für Win10 nehmen, wenn der Boardhersteller einen anbietet. Und lad Dir lieber auch den LAN-Treiber vorher runter, denn bei modernen Boards hast du oft erst mit Treiber LAN
> 
> und den alten Key schon bei der Installation mit eingeben.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung. Aber der Shop ist bei mir quasi fast um die Ecke.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2016)

Soo WIN 10 steht wieder. Jetzt heißt es die 2. Festplatte zu räumen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2016)

Soo gestern mal das Sytem belastet (mit geringem overclock im Bios auf Gaming gegangen). The Division läuft jetzt auf 1080p mit vollen Details. Temperaturen nach 5 h Spieldauer top! Nur die GPU wurde bis 60 Grad heiß. HDD/SSD blieben deutlich unter 40 Grad, Mainboard und CPU hatten maximal 40-50 Grad Celsius. Mit einer späteren Nvidia könnte die GPU-Temperatur nochmals niedriger ausfallen.

Der Mugen 4 ist flüsterleise. Absolut top! Keine Temperaturprobleme,


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soo gestern mal das Sytem belastet (mit geringem overclock im Bios auf Gaming gegangen). The Division läuft jetzt auf 1080p mit vollen Details. Temperaturen nach 5 h Spieldauer top! Nur die GPU wurde bis 60 Grad heiß.


 warm, das Wort heißt warm. 60 Grad sind rein gar nix...   das ist mal eben 30 Grad von einer Temp entfernt, wo man sich vielleicht mal kümmern sollte.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2016)

Da bin ich ja echt beruhigt. Das thermische Problem ist damit gelöst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2016)

Meine Grafikkarte ist gern mal 85-89°C warm.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2016)

Scheiß drauf. Hab mich selbst breitgeschlagen  und doch jetzt schon die Grafikkarte bestellt.

Unterwegs ist diese da:

MSI GeForce GTX 1070 SEA HAWK X 8GB GDDR5X PCIe Hardwarecamp24

Mal sehen wann das Teil verfügbar ist.

Wäre dann nur noch irgendwann der Monitor. Aber wenn es dazu Ernst wird (sprich der Kauf zeitnah) werde ich mich nochmal melden.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

Soo nachdem nun im Internet mehrfach stand, daß der Zulieferer der Wasserkühlung (EVKA oder wie der genau heißt) für diese MSI-Karte qualitativ wohl einhellig Grütze zu sein scheint und die Karte in 5 Wochen eh erst verfügbar ist habe ich den Auftrag storniert und auf die MSI hier


http://www.hardwarecamp24.de/PC-Kom...X-1070-GAMING-X-8G-8GB-GDDR5-PCIe::28438.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gewechselt. Ist leistungsseitig mit dem WK-Modell identisch nur halt Standardkühlung und vor allen Dingen heute abholbar!! Ergo gehts heute abend in The Division mit der neuen Karte los.  

Gibts was spezielles beim Wechsel von AMD auf Nvidia zu beachten ? Denke mal zuerst RAPTR deinstallieren, danach alle AMD-Treiberpakete. Runterfahren. Karte raus, neue rein und hochfahren und Treiber+Geforce Experience installieren oder gehört mehr dazu ?


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G 8GB GDDR5 PCIe Hardwarecamp24
> 
> gewechselt. Ist leistungsseitig identisch nur halt Standardkühlung und vor allen Dingen heute abholbar!! Ergo gehts heute abend in The Division mit der neuen Karte los.



Jo, die habe ich auch - ich finde den TwinFrozr-Kühler einfach nur gelungen. Unter Last sehr leise und die meiste Zeit stehen die Lüfter eh still, da die passive Kühlung vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

Eben den Twin FROZR hatte ich schon seit der GTX 520 ti, auch meine R9 290 hat den und nun die neue.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juli 2016)

Ich hab meine 1080 bei Mindfactory heute stornieren lassen ... nachdem das Lieferdatum auf "offen" geändert wurde und man mir nicht sagen kann, wann genau die Grafikkarte überhaupt bei denen eintrifft.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab meine 1080 bei Mindfactory heute stornieren lassen ... nachdem das Lieferdatum auf "offen" geändert wurde und man mir nicht sagen kann, wann genau die Grafikkarte überhaupt bei denen eintrifft.



Auweia, da hast du aber echt Pech. Du wolltest doch die ASUS Strix, oder?

Bei Alternate aktuell ab Lager verfügbar:

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/GTX-1080-STRIX-GAMING-Grafikkarte/html/product/1282267?tk=7&lk=8406


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juli 2016)

Nein, von der Gümmelkarte bin ich weg ... ich wollte die Gainward 1080 GLH (Goes Like Hell). Gern auch die Palit Gamerock Premium, sind ja beides fast identische Karten.

Die Gainward 1080 Golden Sample ist bei einem kleinen Händler hier wohl im Lager vorhanden, aber ich will die GLH, nicht die GS!!11eins  

Ich hab seit Anfang Juli noch eine Bestellung bei Amazon offen, da steht immer noch "wird pünktlich am 29.07 versandt". Ich glaube zwar nicht daran, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Übrigens gibt es die STRIX und die STRIX OC, wenn dann wollte ich "damals" die OC Variante und die ist irgendwie so gut wie nirgends lieferbar.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juli 2016)

Puh wie hatte ich das gelöst als ich von meiner HD5570 1G3 auf die GTX470 gewechselt bin... 
Also zuerst Treiber runter, geschaut ob alles von AMD runter ist, PC aus, vom Netz getrennt, alte raus neue rein Stromstecker rein 
PC an, hochgefahren neuer Treiber, Neustart... Fettich :daumen: 
Muss man aber selbst bei Wechsel von NVIDIA auf nvidia machen (z. B. Von 550ti Auf 9600GT, 470 auf 460....)


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

Thx. Jepp. Bin mal gespannt. Die Gaming X (OC) soll ja vom Tempo her ungefähr auf 1080 Vanilla-Level sein. Kostet aber rund 250 EUR weniger.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx. Jepp. Bin mal gespannt. Die Gaming X (OC) soll ja vom Tempo her ungefähr auf 1080 Vanilla-Level sein. Kostet aber rund 250 EUR weniger.



Du wirst begeistert sein, das verspreche ich Dir.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

So ich bin baff. MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X ist installiert. Lt. 3D Mark Lite ist die Grafikleistung nach Punkten ungefähr 3 x so hoch wie bei meiner R 9 290 und der Wert gilt auch noch ? WTF ???

Erster Test war rund 1500 Punkte Grafikleistung. Nun sind es über 5000.

Die Grafikkarte scheint richtig der Burner zu sein. Obwohl ich Anfangs Bedenken hatte weil er beim Test relativ niedrige FPS-Zahlen (34-40) angezeigt hatte.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lt. 3D Mark Lite ist die Grafikleistung nach Punkten ungefähr 3 x so hoch wie bei meiner R 9 290 und der Wert gilt auch noch ? WTF ???



Pfeif auf den Benchmark, schmeiß ein richtiges Spiel an.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

The Division. 1080p. Alle Details auf Maximum incl. der Nvidia-spezifischen. Fast durchgehend 60 FPS. Minimale Drops auf 55 FPS. Unter 55 PS nichts. ........ Wow.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So ich bin baff. MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X ist installiert. Lt. 3D Mark Lite ist die Grafikleistung nach Punkten ungefähr 3 x so hoch wie bei meiner R 9 290 und der Wert gilt auch noch ? WTF ???
> 
> Erster Test war rund 1500 Punkte Grafikleistung. Nun sind es über 5000.
> 
> Die Grafikkarte scheint richtig der Burner zu sein. Obwohl ich Anfangs Bedenken hatte weil er beim Test relativ niedrige FPS-Zahlen (34-40) angezeigt hatte.


 ja, das stimmt was mit der Benchmark(version) nicht ODER es stimmte mit der R9 290 was nicht. Die 1070 ist klar besser, aber never ever auch nur ansatzweise 3x so schnell, auch nicht 2x so schnell. Es sind vlt +35-45%, das wäre zu erwarten.




> The Division. 1080p. Alle Details auf Maximum incl. der Nvidia-spezifischen. Fast durchgehend 60 FPS. Minimale Drops auf 55 FPS. Unter 55 PS nichts. ........ Wow.


 das überrascht dich? ^^  Ich wäre eher entsetzt, wenn eine Karte für um die 500€ nicht entsprechende Werte bringen würde ^^


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

So hier steht was von rund 60% besser:

Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 compare AMD Radeon R9 290 GPU

Der Kauf war jedenfalls top. Leise, sehr gute Leistung. Übrigens ist das keine Vanilla 1070. Das ist eine werksseitige OC-Version. Allerdings sind die Einstellungen noch auf Standard. Nach den technischen Daten müßte die Karte bei optimaler Einstellung ungefähr auf 1080-(Vanilla)-Level landen.

So jetzt installiere ich mal den Star Citizen Client. Bin echt mal gespannt!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So hier steht was von rund 60% besser:
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 compare AMD Radeon R9 290 GPU


 Das ist aber kein reiner Leistungsvergleich, sondern ein "Featurevergleich", in dem AUCH die Leistung miteinfließt. Guck lieber zB hier NVIDIA Pascal-Architektur: GeForce GTX 1060, 1070 und 1080 im Test - Performance-Index GPGPU-Computing (Seite 44) - HT4U.net  da ist zwar dir R9 290 nicht drin, aber die GTX 970, die ja bekanntermaßen 5-10% schneller ist. Und im Vergleich zur GTX 970 hat die 1070 über viele Spiele (da sind ca 20 getestet worden) 45% Plus in Full-HD. Bei WQHD sind es mehr, aber das liegt auch an der RAM-Menge, denn die R9 390 (8GB) hält ihren Abstand (ca 40% ) im Gegensatz zur GTX 970. 

Aber die 1070 ist ne gute Karte, nur ist die niemals 3x schneller als eine R9 390, da muss was mächtig schiefgelaufen sein   Preislich liegt die halt da, wo sie hingehört. Sagen wir mal 50% schneller mit Goodwill als eine GTX 970 oder R9 390, dafür auch 60-70% teurer. Passt grad noch so. Die GTX 980, die früher im Bereich von 500€ war, hatte aber ein unglaublich mieses Preis-Leistungsverhältnis - da bietet die 1070 halt eine zum Preis deutlich passendere Leistung. Insofern hat Nvidia halt die Lücke geschlossen, was "Karten mit akzeptablem Preis" zwischen 400 und 600 Euro angeht.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

Jedenfalls kein Fehlkauf.


----------



## Batze (21. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So jetzt installiere ich mal den Star Citizen Client. Bin echt mal gespannt!


Da würde ich aber zum testen ein Spiel nehmen was auch technisch Ausgereift ist und nicht ein Produkt wo du schon Ruckler im Stand hast weil es noch frühste Alpha ist.

Nimm dir mal ein Spiel vor wo du auch spielerisch auf Hohe Frames angewiesen bist, also z.B. Rennspiele, solltest du ja genug haben als Rennspiel Fan. Sowas wie Assetto Corsa mit +20 Autos im Pulk und in Full mit allem Aufgedreht was das Spiel hat sollte da schon die ein oder andere Grafikkarte gehörig ins Schwitzen bringen können.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Pfeif auf den Benchmark, schmeiß ein richtiges Spiel an.



Ich glaub du wurdest damals immer auf'm Schulhof von den coolen Typen mit den großen Benchmarks verhauen, kann das sein?

Anders kann ich mir deine Abneigung nicht erklären!  

Bei mir breitet sich langsam so etwas wie ... Ärger ... aus, warum jeder Hinz und Kunz eine tolle Grafikkarte hat und ich immer noch mit der GTX 780 OC rumkrepel!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub du wurdest damals immer auf'm Schulhof von den coolen Typen mit den großen Benchmarks verhauen, kann das sein?



Umgekehrt, mein Lieber, umgekehrt.
Ich war derjenige, der nervige Nerds verhauen hat.[emoji48]


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2016)

Tja wenn Du so eine Exoten-Karte willst?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Umgekehrt, mein Lieber, umgekehrt.
> Ich war derjenige, der nervige Nerds verhauen hat.[emoji48]


... weil die Nerds einen größeren e-Penis hatten?


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil die Nerds einen größeren e-Penis hatten?


Ne, einfach, weil ich es konnte.[emoji123]


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2016)

Ich find körperliche Gewalt eher uncool ...


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich find körperliche Gewalt eher uncool ...



Ich ja mittlerweile auch. Zu Schulzeiten war ich aber bisweilen ein echter "Rabauke".


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2016)

Ich war immer friedlich aber auch immer der Prellbock. Tja, am friedlichen hat sich nichts geändert. Am Prellbock hingegen schon.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2016)

Warte nun auf den Monitor. Soll ja heute bis 12.00 Uhr geliefert sein... UPS-Fahrer ist lt. Sendungsverfolgung schon unterwegs und in Reichenbach/Voigtland. Mal sehen ob es klappt.......


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2016)

Soooo. Acer Predator ist da..... Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2016)

Soo nach einem kurzen Schockmoment. Monitor gab "kein Signal" habe ich mal den Eingang verstellt und tadaaa. Bild ist da.

Ich frage mich aber ernsthaft, warum die Haupteinstellung auf HDMI steht aber nur ein Displayport-Kabel beiliegt ? Was wäre besser ? Aktuell läuft es über Displayport.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soo nach einem kurzen Schockmoment. Monitor gab "kein Signal" habe ich mal den Eingang verstellt und tadaaa. Bild ist da.
> 
> Ich frage mich aber ernsthaft, warum die Haupteinstellung auf HDMI steht aber nur ein Displayport-Kabel beiliegt ? Was wäre besser ? Aktuell läuft es über Displayport.


Du musst schon DP nutzen, weil GSync nur darüber funzt, von den 144 Hz mal ganz zu schweigen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2016)

Dann hätten die die Werkseinstellung gleich auf DP setzen können.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann hätten die die Werkseinstellung gleich auf DP setzen können.


 naja, die Hersteller sind nicht immer "logisch". Noch simpler wäre eine automatische Erkennung, wo denn überhaupt ein Kabel dransteckt. Mein uralter LCD hatte das, mein BenQ WQHD 144Hz aber nicht, und zudem KANN es vorkommen, dass selbst bei Umschalten auf den richtigen Eingang angeblich kein Kabel dran ist und man den Monitor erst aus und wieder einschalten muss. Glücklicherweise kommt das aber nur selten mal vor, wenn ich zB nen PC eines Bekannten zur Kontrolle hier hab und dafür dann DVI oder VGA nutzen muss


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Die automatische Erkennung hätte vermutlich 3 EUR mehr gekostet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die automatische Erkennung hätte vermutlich 3 EUR mehr gekostet.


Ne, eher Centbeträge, wenn man bedenkt was so ein Hersteller zahlt. 
Denn selbst mein 100 Euro Monitor aus 2014 kann das


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2016)

Ich meinte Vk. Dem Hersteller Cent. Das ist schon klar.


----------

